# Peltierelement



## Psycho1996 (27. August 2010)

Hi,
Meine Idee ist zwar völlig gestört  aber ich find sie Lustig:

Eine "Kühlleitung" bauen mit Lüfter Vorne und nem Pelztier drinne (des Pelztier von aussen mit nem fetten CPU-Kühler kühlen) und das ganze vor meinen 250er Seitenlüfter hängen
Was haltet ihr davon??




Hmmm schon krank das mein erster Fred gleich in "Extreme Kühlmethoden" ist


----------



## theLamer (27. August 2010)

Welcome!


Psycho1996 schrieb:


> Hmmm schon krank....


... aber nicht effektiv... Da ist ne wassergekühlte GPU besser... Peltier -> Kühlleitung und kalte Luft -> Umgebungsluft ist der "Kälteverlust" viel zu hoch. Und aussehen tut es wahrscheinlich genauso schlecht, wie es kühlt


----------



## Psycho1996 (27. August 2010)

Hmm WaKü kommt nich in mein Rechner rein xDDD

Andere Idee: Die "Kühlleitung" mit normalem Eis zu kühlen...


----------



## x-coffee (27. August 2010)

ganz schlechte idee. dadurch das die Luft kälter als die ausserhalb des gehäuses ist, würde sich im gesammten gehäuse innerhalb weniger minuten kondenswasser bilden.

was am ehesten noch funktionieren würde (hab ich auch schon gemacht) ist ein Peltier zwischen Cpu und Kühler zu fummeln.


----------



## Psycho1996 (27. August 2010)

hmm ok muss ich halt it den temps leben xDDD


----------



## x-coffee (27. August 2010)

nee. es kommt eher drauf an, ob dein rechner mit den temps leben kann.


----------



## Psycho1996 (27. August 2010)

Hmm der Rechner schon xDDD (80° im Furmark und des mit 1030 MHZ Chip is scho geil xDD)


----------



## x-coffee (27. August 2010)

ist wohl kein stock-kühler mehr.


----------



## Psycho1996 (31. August 2010)

ne isn Zerotherm aber frag mich net welcher (ebay gekauft und bei zerotherm den kühler net gefunden...)

im WInter packt die auch 1060 mhz OHNE Vmod aber des is dann nichmehr stable xD


----------



## rabit (31. August 2010)

Beste idee die kalte Seite auf den Cpu setzen die Warme auf die Kühlerplatte und dan den Küler mit einem Leistungsstarken Lüfter bestücken. Ist die beste Methode aber sehr Stromhungrige Methode und musst Schwitzwasser / Kondenswasser abführen können.


----------



## x-coffee (31. August 2010)

jap, das hab ich schon so gemacht.

Ich hab teilweise temps von 10° unter prime erreicht. alltagstauglich ist das aber nur theoretisch, da das peltierelement einen extrem schlechten wirkungsgrad hatte und um die 200Watt (!) verbraten hat.


----------



## rabit (1. September 2010)

Eben Stromhungrig.


----------



## bleifuß90 (1. September 2010)

Ein Watt kühlen 2 Watt Verheizen. Und wenn die CPU mehr Watt verheizt als das Peltierelement kühlt dann kann es "kippen" und auf einmal wird auf der CPU Seite geheizt statt gekühlt. Deswegen das Peltier auch immer schön überdimensionieren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2010)

x-coffee schrieb:


> ganz schlechte idee. dadurch das die Luft kälter als die ausserhalb des gehäuses ist, würde sich im gesammten gehäuse innerhalb weniger minuten kondenswasser bilden.



Eben nicht. Das ist der einzige Vorteil, wenn man die Zuluft direkt abkühlt:
Das enthaltene Wasser kondensiert in eben diesem Moment, d.h. im "Luftkühler". Im Gehäuse wird die kalte Luft dann eher erwärmt, d.h. trockener. (wenn mans sehr großzügig dimensioniert könnte man aber das Gehäuse soweit abkühlen, dass sich auf der Außenseite - die mit warmer, feuchter Luft in Kontakt steht- Kondenswasser bildet)

Aber es bleibt ein Handfester Nachteil:
Man muss die Wärme abführen, die bereits in der Luft enthalten ist. Gerade bei diffuser Leitung der kalten Luft ins Gehäuse dürfte das ein vielfaches dessen sein, was man bei einer gezielten Kühlung der CPU für den gleichen Temperaturunterschied bewältigen muss. Das ist bekanntermaßen schon soviel, dass sich Pelztiere nicht lohnen.
Die Kühlung mit Eis dagegen wäre eine einfache und schnelle Methode, unter Raumtemperatur zu kommen und ohne alles isolieren zu müssen. Wenn ich so aus dem Fenster schaue, kann man aber auch einfach noch nen Monat warten und dann den Rechner rausstellen. Da gibts dann genug kalte Luft gratis  (oder Wasserkühlung  )


----------



## Gast1111 (2. September 2010)

Man könnte doch einfach ein "Pelztier" ;D kaufen und darüber eine Lamellenkonstruktion bauen (Kühle Seite) Diese dann im Gehäuseinneren hinter dem Frontlüfter Hinstellen - So das dann durch die Lamellen die Kalte Luft in den Gehäuseluftzug "Übergeben wird" und so gleich alle Komponeten mit Kühlt ;D


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. September 2010)

So hatte ich den obigen Plan verstanden.
Aber das Problem ist halt, dass man enorme Leistungen auffahren müsste, um die Luft deutlich abzukühlen.


----------



## x-coffee (3. September 2010)

stimmt - da hatte ich einen denkfehler.

aber wie ruyven schon schreibt, der energieverbrauch wäre nicht vertretbar. ich habe teilweise 200 Watt verbraten, nur um meine Cpu zu kühlen. wie sieht das dann beim ganzen gehäuse aus? wo soll die ganze wärme hin? das wäre schon eine ziemlich kompliziert zu lösende sache.


----------



## DasRegal (16. September 2010)

Hey.
Also ich habe mal einen PC zusammengebaut mit einem 75W Peltierelement. Erstmal:
Die 75W sind nur bei einer bestimmten Temperatur, die Leistungsaufnahme steigt mit der Wärme. Einen Passivkühler kannste definitiv knicken =D.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Unten seht ihr einen Chipsatzkühler und den CPU-Kühler auf der anderen Seite. Dazwischen ist das Peltierelement mit der kalten Seite zum Wasserkreislauf hin. Der blaue 80mm Lüfter dreht mit 2200Upm. Der CPU-Kühler wird trotzdem ca. 70°C-80°C warm! Nach einiger Zeit schaltet sich das zweite Netzteil wegen Überlastung aus. (altes 250w NT mit manuellem ein /aus Schalter) Die Temperaturen der CPU sind ca 10°C gesunken.
Also es ist nur ein Mod-PC, daher wurscht. Doch ich rate jedem ab ein ungeregeltes Peltierelement 24/7 zu benutzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Gibt eine saftige Stromrechnung.
Hier noch ein paar Bilder:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

